# Weird abdominal pain after working out?



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I've always neglected this area. I've never really had a reason until recently to want to get in shape in that region. What is the post workout muscle soreness supposed to feel like? It's definitely not your average type pain you might feel in your arms or legs. It feels like i have to throw up and take a dump at the same time. It's very uncomfortable. Is that normal? I did my workout yesterday. All i did was crunches. Quite a few of them.

Also, are crunches and sit-ups a good way to target belly fat considering i don't do much cardio?
I don't plan on increasing my cardio exercising either. Does this mean i'll just have to do these ab workouts even more or what?


----------



## J ROD3260 (Oct 24, 2012)

*dont worry*

ive been working out for years, and you have absolutely nothing to worry about, ive had the same exact feeling your having when i first started..once you keep working them out more and more they will become less and less sore each time, so dont worry!!


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I think that pain is normal, but it really depends on the kind of workout. 

It's really, really difficult to "target" belly fat. Ab exercises definitely help, and they strengthen the core. They'll only aesthetically make a difference if you can pinch your tummy area, and there's only a thin layer of fat. Someone I knew did around around 100 reps of various ab exercises (oblique crunches, bicycle crunches, planks, reverse crunches, and etc.) per day for a while. Her belly fat only went down by about half of an inch throughout this entire time. 

If you want to reduce fat, you should really consider doing more cardio.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Intense pain is quite normal if working out an area on the body that's never been worked out before.

As for belly fat. That's usually the hardest part to loose fat since its usually the first place fat is stored. Daily cardio exercises like walking or sprinting are the most effective. Stomach exercises really doesn't help you loose body fat.


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

How long are you waiting to work out after you eat? Do you go to the bathroom before?

The last thing you want to do is squeeze your muscles and organs together while food is still making its way through your body.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

If you are nauseous while you are working out or immediately after then you are working too hard. This is not related to DOMS.. Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness generally shows up 1-3 days after your workout and is feels like intense muscle soreness when reproducing the movements which you did during your workout. Also, you can't target belly fat. The best you can do is more cardio and/or circuit train to decrease your overall body fat % along with proper diet.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

itsjustin said:


> How long are you waiting to work out after you eat? Do you go to the bathroom before?
> 
> The last thing you want to do is squeeze your muscles and organs together while food is still making its way through your body.





billyho said:


> If you are nauseous while you are working out or immediately after then you are working too hard. This is not related to DOMS.. Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness generally shows up 1-3 days after your workout and is feels like intense muscle soreness when reproducing the movements which you did during your workout. Also, you can't target belly fat. The best you can do is more cardio and/or circuit train to decrease your overall body fat % along with proper diet.


This is not a sickness during working out. The pain was present the next day. I'm pretty sure it is "DOMS", it just feels way different in that area than it would in my limbs or back. Perhaps this is because of the proximity to my stomach and guts, making it feel the way it does.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> This is not a sickness during working out. The pain was present the next day. I'm pretty sure it is "DOMS", it just feels way different in that area than it would in my limbs or back. Perhaps this is because of the proximity to my stomach and guts, making it feel the way it does.


How much fibre are you getting in your diet? It could be a back log of sh!t in your gut and the exercising squeezing your guts would make you uncomfortable. Eat plenty of fruits and vegetables and focus on doing core exercises. There is a whole bunch of core exercises that would take up a whole workout. This will help everything to keep moving in the right direction...


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

jonny neurotic said:


> How much fibre are you getting in your diet? It could be a back log of sh!t in your gut and the exercising squeezing your guts would make you uncomfortable. Eat plenty of fruits and vegetables and focus on doing core exercises. There is a whole bunch of core exercises that would take up a whole workout. This will help everything to keep moving in the right direction...


Nah my diet is full of fiber. I don't think it's excessive or nothing though. 
I'm pretty "regular", in fact too much so. I've suffered from off and on chronic diarrhea for several years after stopping opiate abuse. Burning sensations in my intestines as well during morning hours. Sleep seems to trigger it. I need to see a doctor for it and find out exactly whats going on but i have no money or health insurance of any kind.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Nah my diet is full of fiber. I don't think it's excessive or nothing though.
> I'm pretty "regular", in fact too much so. I've suffered from off and on chronic diarrhea for several years after stopping opiate abuse. Burning sensations in my intestines as well during morning hours. Sleep seems to trigger it. I need to see a doctor for it and find out exactly whats going on but i have no money or health insurance of any kind.


Sounds heavy. Try cutting out all grains and dairy for a month to see if that helps. A food allergy can cause intestinal problems. I can't eat wheat unless it has been fermented(ie raised with yeast). It gives me heartburn and diarrhoea and leaves me feeling sluggish and listless...


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

I had pain like that when I had a hernia but that's the only time I've ever had abdominal pain when working out.


----------



## Ritafcook (Nov 20, 2012)

I have been working out for years, and now you must worry about it, I too had the same exact feeling you are having. when i first started..once you keep working out more and more then it will become less and less sore each time, so don't worry!!

-----------------------------------------
The doctors note for work are readily available at web and can be easily downloaded and used.


----------



## afnan (Feb 18, 2015)

I have been doing cardio exercise since few days such as crunches and l am feeling pain in lower lard of abdomin . Is it too dangerous or its normal after exercise as we feel pain in legs after exercise


----------



## afnan (Feb 18, 2015)

I have been doing cardio exercise since few days such as crunches and l am feeling pain in lower l
part of abdomin . Is it too dangerous or its normal after exercise as we feel pain in legs after exercise


----------

